# Blue fur turning brown?



## toledogirl98

Can anyone tell me why my blue furred pitt's fur has turned from silver/blue to a brownish? Hes 9 months old now. When I first bought him (6 weeks old) he was a pretty silver/blue then about 2 months ago his fur started turning brown. I have another blue furred pitt that is only 3 months old (with papers) & im hoping if there is a way to prevent this?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

The sun...most likely.


----------



## Carriana

Sun, genetics. Many blue dogs have brown tipped fur or fur that appears different colors in different lighting. There isn't much of anything you can do to change or prevent it. It is what it is. It's the same thing that causes seal coloring in dogs (black that looks deep brown in certain light).


----------



## Ziva'sMommy

I have a boxer mix that looks black until he gets in the sun then he looks dark brown! I like it  there is no way to prevent it ...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Ziva'sMommy said:


> I have a boxer mix that looks black until he gets in the sun then he looks dark brown! I like it  there is no way to prevent it ...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's what Carriana was referring to in the post before you... it's called Seal.


----------



## Belle Adore

Belle's fur does the same thing. It's still grey but in certain lighting and certain times of the year it has a brownish tint to it.


----------



## pookie!

toledogirl98 said:


> Can anyone tell me why my blue furred pitt's fur has turned from silver/blue to a brownish? Hes 9 months old now. When I first bought him (6 weeks old) he was a pretty silver/blue then about 2 months ago his fur started turning brown.* I have another blue furred pitt *that is only 3 months old (*with papers*) & im hoping if there is a way to prevent this?


Id love to see the "papers" on this dog because I am thinking you probably dont have an American Bully, Amstaff or a cross of the two. Also not sure what a "pitt"..

My blue dog has always had fawn tips to his fur but recently within the last year he has really started to brown out. Its just a blue dog thing and lots of them brown in one way or another. Nothing you can do


----------



## Carriana

Oh come on, you haven't heard about the latest craze since exotics? I present to you, the Pitt bull:


----------



## Princesspaola21

Unfortunately I don't have any pics of Monsoon when he was a little pup but I did see them and he was a really dark blue, then turned a blue silver, and eventually a chocolatey color.





































Also my female Buffy was born a blue tri and is now a sable lol. It happens 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Bahahahaha! ^^^^^ now that is awesome Carriana!


----------



## pookie!

Carriana said:


> Oh come on, you haven't heard about the latest craze since exotics? I present to you, the Pitt bull:


LMAO! Stealing that!


----------



## Homesteader

Could be cryptic Merle. Which means for breeding purposes you would want to refrain from breeding with a Merle to air on the side of caution.


----------



## Aczdreign

My dog, Argos, is a blue/brown color, I've heard it called blue fawn. Lots of people in the street ask me tings like "hey, thats a blue?" and it confuses me, because the dog is 80% brown.
I personally love the buckskin color, I'm glad he isn't totally blue, as much as I thought I wanted a blue dog.
Appreciate the dog for what it is, not what you think it should be.


----------



## bamagsx

My blue male just turned 6 months and just has a light brown tint in certain light. FYI his mother is blue fawn and his father is Tri


----------



## coreyl09

My pup is the same she has brown spots on her legs and face just started to change she's 12 weeks


----------

